# Alessandra Ambrosio walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London 02.12.2014 (x17) Update



## pofgo (2 Dez. 2014)

:jumping:



 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 4 Dateien, 3.373.853 Bytes = 3,218 MiB)​


----------



## Espaniolito13 (3 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London 02.12.14 4x*

:thx: für sexy Alessandra


----------



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London 02.12.14 4x*

Ganz nach dem Motto black is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## dibu368 (3 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London 02.12.14 4x*

Was für eine Frau...


----------



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

*update x13*

:WOW:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## hs4711 (6 Dez. 2014)

:thx: für Alessandra


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

danke, danke, danke.


----------



## emontie666 (14 Dez. 2014)

THX a lot dude


----------



## MetalFan (21 Dez. 2014)

Finde ich so in "Galaform" noch immer verdammt reizvoll! :drip:
:thx: für Ale!


----------



## Espaniolito13 (26 Dez. 2014)

schlicht aber sexy :drip:


----------



## cloudbox (29 Jan. 2019)

So thanks!


----------

